# Raw milk Bill



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Please take a moment to read this and send an email if so inclined
http://capwiz.com/rawmilk/issues/alert/?alertid=10036316&PROCESS=Take+Action
Thanks 
Steff


----------



## Caissie (May 7, 2005)

I sent the letter to the LA Reps. Thanks for posting it.

Jason


----------

